# Flotow's Alessandro Stradella



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is not as known as his Martha, but still a beautiful opera














Any comments?

Martin


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've heard of it, but have yet to hear it. I don't know of any complete recordings . 
I loike Martha, too. 2012 is the Flotow bicentennial . Don't know if there are going to be any performances of Martha, the only work of his to have maintained anything of a foothold in the repertoire . 
The Eurodisc recording of Martha, conducted by the late Heinz Wallberg, with Siegfried Jeusalem and Lucia Popp, is excellent , but I don't know if it's still available .


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a live performance of the opera with Werner Hollweg and Helen Donath with the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and chorus cond. Heinz Wallberg, I thought it most interesting. The only thing you seem to hear from it is Stradella's hymn "Jungfrau Maria".


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I think you've done a great job with this thread and I love the old Columbia record , is it a single sider and who was the conductor?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Of course you can buy it.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ar&field-keywords=flotow+alessandro+stradella

Your choice.

Martin


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Is not as known as his Martha, but still a beautiful opera
> Any comments?


You confused me - the third clip is Martha...

It's one of my favourite operas, but to my discredit I hadn't really looked any further at his music so Alessandro Stradella is completely new to me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Gneiss said:


> You confused me - the third clip is Martha...
> 
> It's one of my favourite operas, but to my discredit I hadn't really looked any further at his music so Alessandro Stradella is completely new to me.


My bad about the third video.

Martin


----------

